

 I've updated eBookBurn.com (an ebook creator) based on your feedback - dpapathanasiou
http://denis.papathanasiou.org/?p=468

======
dpapathanasiou
Thanks to everyone who commented on the original thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1972827>

